# Fridrich Forum Teamsolve



## guitardude7241 (Sep 20, 2009)

I'll start off with the scramble, and do the first move. Then, the second poster will do the second, next do the 3rd, and so forth. Keep in mind this is only for the FRIDRICH method.

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'

Cross 
First slot
Second slot 
Third slot 
Fourth slot 
(LL systems to be decided when it gets time for them)

Keep up with the moves like that after the cross.

Cross : B'


----------



## Spitfire97 (Sep 20, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> Cross : B'



F2


----------



## piemaster (Sep 20, 2009)

Spitfire97 said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > Cross : B'
> ...



D


----------



## Spitfire97 (Sep 20, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Spitfire97 said:
> 
> 
> > guitardude7241 said:
> ...



B'


----------



## piemaster (Sep 20, 2009)

Spitfire97 said:


> piemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Spitfire97 said:
> ...



F


----------



## anythingtwisty (Sep 20, 2009)

D'


----------



## Spitfire97 (Sep 20, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Spitfire97 said:
> 
> 
> > piemaster said:
> ...



D'


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 20, 2009)

Spitfire97 said:


> piemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Spitfire97 said:
> ...



First Slot: U


----------



## piemaster (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'

B' F2 D B' F D' U B


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 20, 2009)

First Slot: U B B'


----------



## piemaster (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey hey, one move at a time.

coninue from here: 

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
B' F2 D B' F D' U B


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 20, 2009)

I was noting what was going on in the first slot, bub.


----------



## piemaster (Sep 20, 2009)

You can't tell what other people what to do next "bub" why do you think it's called a team solve?


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 20, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Hey hey, one move at a time.
> 
> coninue from here:
> 
> ...



B'


----------



## piemaster (Sep 20, 2009)

B!


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 20, 2009)

piemaster said:


> B!



B'. There's a slot in the front left that takes 3 moves.


----------



## piemaster (Sep 20, 2009)

...F


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 20, 2009)

.U


----------



## piemaster (Sep 20, 2009)

F'


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 20, 2009)

.R


----------



## piemaster (Sep 20, 2009)

R2


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, this is pointless if you all keep inversing each other's moves.


----------



## piemaster (Sep 20, 2009)

Did you do the scramble wrong or something? You just messed up the pair I made.


----------



## piemaster (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
B' F2 D B' F D' U F U F' R

Fixed.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 20, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> First Slot : F U F'
> Second Slot : R
> 
> Please post all moves made like this!



First Slot : F U F'
Second Slot : R U'


----------



## piemaster (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D' 
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R'


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D' 
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R'


----------



## piemaster (Sep 20, 2009)

Make a move...I'm sorry if my editing on my last post confused you...


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' *U*


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U *R*


----------



## piemaster (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R *U*


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U *R'*


----------



## piemaster (Sep 20, 2009)

I posted first...


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Sep 20, 2009)

piemaster said:


> I posted first...



Yea i know.. i edited


----------



## piemaster (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R' *B'*


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
Third Slot: B' *U2*


----------



## piemaster (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm soo lazy...B


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
Third Slot: B' U2 B *U'*


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
Third Slot: B' U2 B U' *B'*


----------



## piemaster (Sep 20, 2009)

U!!!!!


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
Third Slot: B' U2 B U' B' U *B2*


----------



## piemaster (Sep 20, 2009)

U'...


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
Third Slot: B' U2 B U' B' U B2 U *B'*

I think he meant U. Not U'.


----------



## piemaster (Sep 20, 2009)

I know this is kinda random....but how would you put THIS: corner cycle A: R' U2 R2 U' L' U R' U' L U R' U2 R

Into corner cycle b? I hate the D2's so I'm changing my algorithm...


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
Third Slot: B' U2 B U' B' U B2 U B'
Fourth slot: *U'*


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
Third Slot: B' U2 B U' B' U B2 U B'
Fourth slot: U' *L*


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
Third Slot: B' U2 B U' B' U B2 U B'
Fourth slot: U' L *U2*


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
Third Slot: B' U2 B U' B' U B2 U B'
Fourth slot: U' L U2 *L'*


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
Third Slot: B' U2 B U' B' U B2 U B'
Fourth slot: U' L U2 L' *U*


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
Third Slot: B' U2 B U' B' U B2 U B'
Fourth slot: U' L U2 L*2*

NOOOO Do L2 instead of L'!!! Take back your U!!!


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
Third Slot: B' U2 B U' B' U B2 U B'
Fourth slot: U' L U2 L2 B


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
Third Slot: B' U2 B U' B' U B2 U B'
Fourth slot: U' L U2 L2 B *L*


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
Third Slot: B' U2 B U' B' U B2 U B'
Fourth slot: U' L U2 L2 B L B'


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
Third Slot: B' U2 B U' B' U B2 U B'
Fourth slot: U' L U2 L2 B L B'
2 look OLL: *U*


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
Third Slot: B' U2 B U' B' U B2 U B'
Fourth slot: U' L U2 L2 B L B'

Umm, I don't know OLL at all so I'm pretty much out of this one till the end.

EDIT: I did the OLL from the Wiki and got a J perm that I invented .

OLL: *U2*

EDIT: Guess I'm using the wrong alg for this W case.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
Third Slot: B' U2 B U' B' U B2 U B'
Fourth slot: U' L U2 L2 B L B'
2 look OLL: U y2 F

2 look? Come on. You should just look up an alg in the wiki. But whatever.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
Third Slot: B' U2 B U' B' U B2 U B'
Fourth slot: U' L U2 L2 B L B'
2 look OLL: U y2 F *U*


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
Third Slot: B' U2 B U' B' U B2 U B'
Fourth slot: U' L U2 L2 B L B'
2 look OLL: U y2 F U R


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
Third Slot: B' U2 B U' B' U B2 U B'
Fourth slot: U' L U2 L2 B L B'
2 look OLL: U y2 F U R *U'*


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
Third Slot: B' U2 B U' B' U B2 U B'
Fourth slot: U' L U2 L2 B L B'
2 look OLL: U y2 F U R U' *R'*


----------



## tfkscores (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
Third Slot: B' U2 B U' B' U B2 U B'
Fourth slot: U' L U2 L2 B L B'
2 look OLL: U y2 F U R U' R' *F'*


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
Third Slot: B' U2 B U' B' U B2 U B'
Fourth slot: U' L U2 L2 B L B'
2 look OLL: U y2 F U R U' R' F'


----------



## tfkscores (Sep 20, 2009)

For the oll can we just right the entire thing.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
Third Slot: B' U2 B U' B' U B2 U B'
Fourth slot: U' L U2 L2 B L B'
2 look OLL: U y2 F U R U' R' F'

PLEASE everybody continue off this one!


----------



## tfkscores (Sep 20, 2009)

just do the sune perm.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
Third Slot: B' U2 B U' B' U B2 U B'
Fourth slot: U' L U2 L2 B L B'
2 look OLL: U y2 F U R U' R' F' *U2*



tfkscores said:


> just do the sune perm.



You mean anti-sune.


----------



## piemaster (Sep 20, 2009)

sune perm? lol. looks like mini has been taking my place.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 20, 2009)

piemaster said:


> sune perm? lol. looks like mini has been taking my place.



Haha, thats cause you're ignoring my on Roux Central so I decided to go here and have some Fridrich Fun lol.


----------



## piemaster (Sep 20, 2009)

Speedsolving is always active. duh


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
Third Slot: B' U2 B U' B' U B2 U B'
Fourth slot: U' L U2 L2 B L B'
2 look OLL: U y2 F U R U' R' F' U2
anti sune: R'


----------



## piemaster (Sep 20, 2009)

Mini! You have to check this thread out!
www.rouxcentral.forummotion.com/roux_vs_fridrich


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 20, 2009)

What anti-sune alg do you use?


----------



## piemaster (Sep 20, 2009)

the 2 gen alg. obviously


----------



## Spitfire97 (Sep 20, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Mini! You have to check this thread out!
> www.rouxcentral.forummotion.com/roux_vs_fridrich



damnit rick rolled again


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 20, 2009)

Could we please finish this solve?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 20, 2009)

Of course not.


----------



## piemaster (Sep 20, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=239544#post239544
hehe, check out this omegle conversation i had.

edit: tell me what you think!


----------



## ConnorCuber (Sep 20, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
> Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
> First Slot: U F U F'
> Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
> ...




Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
Third Slot: B' U2 B U' B' U B2 U B'
Fourth slot: U' L U2 L2 B L B'
2 look OLL: U y2 F U R U' R' F' U2
2 look OLL stage 2: R' U'



piemaster said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=239544#post239544
> hehe, check out this omegle conversation i had.
> 
> edit: tell me what you think!



Why in the HELL would you post that here? Is it relevant at ALL to the thread?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
Third Slot: B' U2 B U' B' U B2 U B'
Fourth slot: U' L U2 L2 B L B'
2 look OLL: U y2 F U R U' R' F' U2
2 look OLL stage 2: R' U' *R*

I hate this Anti-sune alg, with a passion.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
Third Slot: B' U2 B U' B' U B2 U B'
Fourth slot: U' L U2 L2 B L B'
2 look OLL: U y2 F U R U' R' F' U2
2 look OLL stage 2: R' U' R U'


----------



## piemaster (Sep 20, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
> ...



nope.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
Third Slot: B' U2 B U' B' U B2 U B'
Fourth slot: U' L U2 L2 B L B'
2 look OLL: U y2 F U R U' R' F' U2
2 look OLL stage 2: R' U' R U' *R'*


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
Third Slot: B' U2 B U' B' U B2 U B'
Fourth slot: U' L U2 L2 B L B'
2 look OLL: U y2 F U R U' R' F' U2
2 look OLL stage 2: R' U' R U' R' U2


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
Third Slot: B' U2 B U' B' U B2 U B'
Fourth slot: U' L U2 L2 B L B'
2 look OLL: U y2 F U R U' R' F' U2
2 look OLL stage 2: R' U' R U' R' U2 *R*


----------



## ConnorCuber (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
Third Slot: B' U2 B U' B' U B2 U B'
Fourth slot: U' L U2 L2 B L B'
2 look OLL: U y2 F U R U' R' F' U2
2 look OLL stage 2: R' U' R U' R' U2 R
PLL: R'


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
Third Slot: B' U2 B U' B' U B2 U B'
Fourth slot: U' L U2 L2 B L B'
2 look OLL: U y2 F U R U' R' F' U2
2 look OLL stage 2: R' U' R U' R' U2 R
PLL: R' U2


----------



## piemaster (Sep 20, 2009)

WTF2L? that OLL looks weird


----------



## ConnorCuber (Sep 20, 2009)

Scramble: R B L' D2 U2 F2 R B F' U2 F' D B D2 R F' R U' D2 R' D F' B U' D'
Cross: B' F2 D B' F D'
First Slot: U F U F'
Second Slot: R U' R' U R U R'
Third Slot: B' U2 B U' B' U B2 U B'
Fourth slot: U' L U2 L2 B L B'
2 look OLL: U y2 F U R U' R' F' U2
2 look OLL stage 2: R' U' R U' R' U2 R
PLL: R' U2 U'


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 20, 2009)

R'


----------



## ConnorCuber (Sep 20, 2009)

d'


----------



## vrumanuk (Sep 20, 2009)

R'


----------



## ConnorCuber (Sep 20, 2009)

F'


----------



## ManasijV (Sep 20, 2009)

R2


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 20, 2009)

U'


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 20, 2009)

D2


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 20, 2009)

What alg are you guys using I had a V perm


----------



## vrumanuk (Sep 20, 2009)

D2


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 20, 2009)

R'


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 20, 2009)

L .


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 20, 2009)

L'


----------



## JamesBond007 (Sep 25, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> D'



may i know what is OH?


----------

